# Daytime Parking around Ilfracombe, North Devon



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

Thinking of having a week around this area early July as there's a basic CC site for 6 squid a night and it's many many years since we were anywhere near this.

Can anyone let me know what the daytime parking is like for a 6.8m motorhome at the nearby seaside resorts.

Thanks

Knauser


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

You should be OK on the CC site as you obviously have toilet in the 'van. where as we were told "As our toilet tent is the wrong shape we could not stay. we were already pitched when we were told this so they let us stay the 3 night ss we were booked. We are no longer members of said club! This was 2005. Did not go into Ifracombe so do not know about parking. Hope you have a great time there. We like North Devon.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is a car park at Hele Bay which last time we were there was free and no height barrier but its on a rather steep slope. You could also park on the quay side at Ilfracombe but Ive an idea they have now put height barriers on there now. Combe Martin I think you can park on the quay there but its not cheap. During school holidays its not easy to park anywhere round that area.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Ilfracoombe .... aagggghhhh. Source of all our Motorhome woes ... had our accident there! I wouldn't recomment dving anywhere near the town centre during the day, tis tight and busy! (we have a 6.85m motorhome)

That said ... tis a lovely area


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

wurz said:


> Ilfracoombe .... aagggghhhh. Source of all our Motorhome woes ... had our accident there! I wouldn't recomment dving anywhere near the town centre during the day, tis tight and busy! (we have a 6.85m motorhome)
> 
> That said ... tis a lovely area


I would agree with you there. We were there the September 2004. Had our coach built then. Driving round the town even in September was a nightmare. Vehicles parked on both sides of the road through the town. Some double parked. . Glad when we managed to get through the town centre.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Knauser said:


> Thinking of having a week around this area early July as there's a basic CC site for 6 squid a night and it's many many years since we were anywhere near this.
> 
> Can anyone let me know what the daytime parking is like for a 6.8m motorhome at the nearby seaside resorts.
> 
> ...


Hello

We were there in September 2004. Coming from East to West as you start to drop down hill to town there is a car park on the right ie sea side on top of the cliffs. Beatiful views. Free then. plenty of room but notices clearly statinf no overnighting along with the penalties if you do. Not far to town, we were more able bodied then. Dont forget its uphill steeply all the way back.

Motorhomer


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

lots of car parks if you are coming from barnstable / woolacombe i park at the back of the theatre, thats nearest to the town but there are 3 before that try them first but stop and turn round at the theatre before you get to the main part of the town and the harbour we've been touring is part of n/devon most weekends for the last 17 years


----------

